

Is Excel on a Mac intentionally hobbled? - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/11/09/is-excel-on-a-mac-intentionally-hobbled/

======
hobs
I felt so when I was primarily on a mac. If I remember correctly they moved
over to applescript instead of the built in macros, which seemed like a nice
thing as first, but then you realize all sorts of hairy stuff that was created
is no longer compatible.

~~~
dangoldin
I actually tried compiling a list of all the new shortcuts but it felt that
even the shortcuts got more difficult. I gave up after that.

